# Problem z klawiaturą w KDE po update systemu

## canis_lupus

Podczas update'u zaktualizowały mi się jakieś pakiety z xkb (kxkb, setxbkmap). Od tej pory, jak uruchamiam system to zaraz po starcie KDM klawiatura działa a potem przestaje. POmaga przełączenie się na konsole, uwalenie kdm i wystartowanie ponownie. 

Czego to może być wina? Nawet nie wiem jakie pliki konf tutaj wkleić aby były pomocne...

----------

## lo53r

strzelam. totalnie strzelam

przeprowadzic konfiguracje x'a 

xorgconf i wylaczyc tam xkb czy jak sie to tam zwie

----------

## unK

Spróbuj przekompilować xorg-server.

----------

## canis_lupus

lo53r: Nie bardzo rozumiem. Xy mam skonfigurowane. Wszystko ładnie śmigało. 

unK: Nie pomaga.

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprawdz który pakiet tak bardzo chce te kxkb itp. A jak ni hu hu nie wykminisz problemu, zrób proteze i restartuj kdm przez local.start.

----------

## lo53r

bo jest takie narzedzie do konfiguracji X'ow

xorgconf oraz xorgconfigure - osobiscie lubie to pierwsze

----------

## SlashBeast

Zastanawia mnie, jak sie zachowuje Twój system startowany przez xinit (startx) zamiast KDM. Podobne problemy ?

----------

## canis_lupus

Przy starcie przez startx problemów nie ma.

----------

## canis_lupus

Problemu nadal nie rozwiązałem, ale! Zauważyłem że po ok oło minucie kdm się sam restartuje i klawiatura działa.

koncówka z /var/log/kdm.log:

```
Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan 14 20:17:30 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Module already built-in

expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

BOGUS LENGTH in write keyboard desc, expected 5728, got 5732

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux skynet 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 #2 SMP PREEMPT Fri Dec 21 00:40:21 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 11 November 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan 14 20:51:20 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Module already built-in

expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux skynet 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 #2 SMP PREEMPT Fri Dec 21 00:40:21 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 11 November 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan 14 20:53:05 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Module already built-in

expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

SetClientVersion: 0 9

SetGrabKeysState - disabled

SetGrabKeysState - enabled

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux skynet 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 #2 SMP PREEMPT Fri Dec 21 00:40:21 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 11 November 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 15 08:31:44 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Module already built-in

expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux skynet 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 #2 SMP PREEMPT Fri Dec 21 00:40:21 CET 2007 i686

Build Date: 11 November 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Jan 15 08:32:50 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Module already built-in

expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

BOGUS LENGTH in write keyboard desc, expected 5352, got 5356

```

----------

